# Ignored users



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jan 25, 2007)

Did the behavior for posts by people on your ignore list change?  I thought it used to show you the placeholder post and give you the option to view it and/or remove the person from the list.  It was kinda nice, as I used it as a 'count to 10' method to slow me down when I was in a nasty mood and might not be able to resist getting snarky with certain people.


----------



## Bacris (Jan 25, 2007)

Huh, yup, sure has... odd.  Just as if the post truly doesn't exist.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 25, 2007)

about 2 to 2 and half weeks ago now.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 25, 2007)

Now we know who's ignoring people...   

I noticed it too, but never really gave it much thought.  I actually like it this way better.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 25, 2007)

It seemed silly to let you ignore someone then effectively say "nyah nyah, they just posted!"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yet another empty thread...


You didn't think it was possible to have an ignore thread without an ignore joke, did you?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 26, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yet another empty thread...



 I wonder how long it'll take for somebody who didn't notice the change and whose ignore list is over 9000 to start this Meta thread: "All the threads are empty! Is EN World broken?"


----------



## BOZ (Jan 26, 2007)

well, here's the question - say there are three posts in a thread, all by people in your ignore list - would you even see the thread at all, or would it be visible but "empty"?


----------



## Bacris (Jan 26, 2007)

Visible but empty.

When Rodrigo started this thread, I temporarily ignored him to see and it listed the thread, but when I clicked it was empty - until I took him back off my ignore list.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Weird.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 26, 2007)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I wonder how long it'll take for somebody who didn't notice the change and whose ignore list is over 9000 to start this Meta thread: "All the threads are empty! Is EN World broken?"



Diaglo already knows about the change.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jan 26, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It seemed silly to let you ignore someone then effectively say "nyah nyah, they just posted!"




No big deal, but I did prefer it the other way, if for no other reason than sometimes I'd see a partial quote and I could go back and see the whole thing.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 26, 2007)

Huh.  This whole thread and not a single "empty thread" joke....

... Seriously.  someone should've made an ignore joke by now!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Just kidding, Jdvn1.    I see your post up there.  Just having fun at the expense of someone having fun at the expense of others.  And yes, there's logic in that somewhere.  

EDIT:  I did just think of an honest question, although I don't have anyone on my ignore list.  

If I ignore someone - say Jdvn1 - and someone who asn't ignored Jdvn1 quotes Jdvn1 - say Piratecate - do I see the quote in Piratecat's post or not?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> If I ignore someone - say Jdvn1 - and someone who asn't ignored Jdvn1 quotes Jdvn1 - say Piratecate - do I see the quote in Piratecat's post or not?



... What are you implying there? 

I believe you'd see the quote normally. Otherwise, something would have to happen if Piratecat just used BB code to make a fake quote by me, as in:


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A pirate _and_ a cat? How is that possible?





			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Too much chinese food. You are what you eat.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 26, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> If I ignore someone - say Jdvn1 - and someone who asn't ignored Jdvn1 quotes Jdvn1 - say Piratecate - do I see the quote in Piratecat's post or not?






I seem to recall seeing quotes from people I've ignored quoted in other people's posts, but I honestly can't say yes or no for certain.  I think yes though.

[EDIT] Just checked real quick, and yes you do.


----------



## hong (Jan 26, 2007)

Since noone here can see me, I proclaim that I am taking over this thread.

Man, that was a lame cricket match today.


Hong "biggusgeekus does this better than me" Ooi


----------



## diaglo (Jan 26, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> HuIf I ignore someone - say Jdvn1 - and someone who asn't ignored Jdvn1 quotes Jdvn1 - say Piratecate - do I see the quote in Piratecat's post or not?




yes.


the big change comes when you try and report the quoted material. you can't.   you have to take the quotee off ignore to report the stuff they wrote.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 31, 2007)

diaglo said:
			
		

> the big change comes when you try and report the quoted material. you can't.   you have to take the quotee off ignore to report the stuff they wrote.




Now that's funny!



			
				LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I seem to recall seeing quotes from people I've ignored quoted in other people's posts, but I honestly can't say yes or no for certain. I think yes though.
> 
> [EDIT] Just checked real quick, and yes you do.




Thanks for the lesson from your own experience!  Of course, if I wanted to find out I guess I could have looked for where to find this 'ignore' feature ... not that I've had much need, of course.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... What are you implying there?




Nothing, really.  I just happened to use the names of the two people I figured would be the least likely to be offended by being used in that example.   Guess I was wrong ...   

Nice examples of fake quotes, FWIW.  I was greatly amuzed.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Nothing, really.  I just happened to use the names of the two people I figured would be the least likely to be offended by being used in that example.   Guess I was wrong ...



Oh yes, quite so. See, I've been scarred forever.  


			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Nice examples of fake quotes, FWIW.  I was greatly amuzed.



Well, I don't have a better theory for how it's possible...  That's probably a topic for a different (OT) thread.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Feb 2, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It seemed silly to let you ignore someone then effectively say "nyah nyah, they just posted!"



It took me a while to figure out what was going on as well.  I kept getting these weird situations where I would click a thread and see all these responses to a post--a lengthy post--that was simply missing.  After a while I figured out what these threads had in common: the OP was on my ignore list.

It would be nice if thread-starting posts were left out of this plan, if only to save me clicking back and forth to find the "first page" of discussion I obviously missed when I clicked on the link to the "second page" by mistake.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 2, 2007)

LOL - i now see there's a very good reason i don't use the ignore feature.


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 6, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> LOL - i now see there's a very good reason i don't use the ignore feature.




Agreed.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 7, 2007)

Darn it -- I can't ignore myself!


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Feb 13, 2007)

Dr. Awkward said:
			
		

> It took me a while to figure out what was going on as well.  I kept getting these weird situations where I would click a thread and see all these responses to a post--a lengthy post--that was simply missing.  After a while I figured out what these threads had in common: the OP was on my ignore list.
> 
> It would be nice if thread-starting posts were left out of this plan, if only to save me clicking back and forth to find the "first page" of discussion I obviously missed when I clicked on the link to the "second page" by mistake.



 Don't you look to see who started a thread before reading it?  Why not just ignore threads started by people on your ignore list?  Better yet, someone could include that into the ignore command itself.

PS. Why does this thread skip post 16?


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Feb 13, 2007)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Don't you look to see who started a thread before reading it?  Why not just ignore threads started by people on your ignore list?  Better yet, someone could include that into the ignore command itself.
> 
> PS. Why does this thread skip post 16?




Well, for starters, no.  I don't care who started a thread if it's a thread I want to read.  Often, people who are worth reading post messages in threads by people I have ignored.  I also don't want to check my ignore list every time I read a new thread just in case the OP is ignored.  I'd rather just open the thread, note that the OP is ignored, and click "read this post" to find out what the thread's about.  Then, I can continue to ignore the poster in question without further trouble.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 15, 2007)

Dr. Awkward said:
			
		

> Well, for starters, no.  I don't care who started a thread if it's a thread I want to read.  Often, people who are worth reading post messages in threads by people I have ignored.




Exactly.  Just because one person on ENWorld is someone chosen to ignore doesn't mean I don't care about everyone else's opinion.  Even the people on my ignore list (two) occasionally have some topic of interest to talk about, and aren't jerks about it.

That said, I've found that the number of times those people have something worthwhile to say is vastly outnumbered by the times they either contribute needlessly or are total jerks.  If the ratio were in their favor, I wouldn't have them on ignore, I'd just skim past their posts.  So having the initial posts blocked isn't something I'm terribly concerned about.  Also, honestly, neither person starts many posts in the forums - it's either meaningless crap or deliberate rudeness in response to others.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 15, 2007)

Even with Dr. A's complaints, I think we're pretty happy with how ignore is currently working. I don't think it'll change from its current incarnation for some time.


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 15, 2007)

That's too bad - I'm waiting for a system that allows me to put myself on somebody _else's_ ignore list!


----------



## diaglo (Feb 15, 2007)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> That's too bad - I'm waiting for a system that allows me to put myself on somebody _else's_ ignore list!



quoted for troofity


----------



## Joshua Randall (Feb 16, 2007)

Is there a limit to the number of people you can have on your ignore list?

Should I try to find out what it is? :blink:


----------



## DaveyJones (Feb 16, 2007)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> Is there a limit to the number of people you can have on your ignore list?
> 
> Should I try to find out what it is? :blink:




it is greater than 254.

Davey "that was the most i had at one time as my alt" Jones


----------



## BOZ (Feb 17, 2007)

if you have to have over 250 people on your ignore list, how much of the forum are you missing out on?  

i don't think i can even name 100 other ENWorld posters off the top of my head.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 17, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> if you have to have over 250 people on your ignore list, how much of the forum are you missing out on?



 Depends on how many of them are (still) regular posters.


----------



## DaveyJones (Feb 18, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> if you have to have over 250 people on your ignore list, how much of the forum are you missing out on?
> 
> i don't think i can even name 100 other ENWorld posters off the top of my head.




if they are on my ignore list i'm not missing out on anything.   

also what Darkness said. some of them were permabanned.

edit: although, it isn't that big anymore. it fluctuates with my moods.


----------



## Lanefan (Feb 19, 2007)

I can't see myself ever "ignore"ing anyone.  Sooner or later, everyone has something worthwhile to say...it's just some people say more non-worthwhile things than others while working up to it, is all.  But I'd rather keep the opportunity to catch the worthwhile thing(s) than not, when they do come by... 

edit: is there a way to find out if you're *being* ignored by someone?

Lanefan


----------



## Umbran (Feb 19, 2007)

Lanefan said:
			
		

> edit: is there a way to find out if you're *being* ignored by someone?




Other than "that user never seems ot reply to me", no.  That is by design.  Being on an ignore list is usually taken as an insult.

Similarly, we ask you to not discuss who is or is not on your ignore list on the forums.  Doing so is a fast way to generate bad blood between people.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Feb 20, 2007)

Lanefan said:
			
		

> Sooner or later, everyone has something worthwhile to say



Sadly, the internet (not to mention life in general) usually proves this belief false.  :\ 

Of course on ENW, the signal-to-noise ratio is much higher than anywhere else, so...


----------



## Nifft (Feb 20, 2007)

Lanefan said:
			
		

> Sooner or later, everyone has something worthwhile to say...




This is a variant of the infinite monkeys hypothesis?

 -- N


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 21, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> This is a variant of the infinite monkeys hypothesis?




I knew they weren't typing Hamlet!  They're flamebaiting!

Infinite Monkeys are now on my ignore list.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Feb 22, 2007)

'Infinite Monkeys' would be a hell of a name for a rock band.


----------

